# An update and new additions



## BredliFreak (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi everyone, it's been a while

I like the snazzy new look!

First off, an update on Red and Lizzie. They are fine, and Red is in his new tank


Unfortunately, Rari had to go as he had a terrible kangaroo attack injury and he was scared of my Dad (past family had scary male?) so we gave him to an old woman who is taking care of him well. He will be missed.

Easter was great, went camping and there were plague proportions of green and golden bell frogs which was good to see!

New addition time!

Last night I picked up this baby (bday was last week). I think I'll call her Lemon

her parents had really nice colouration

Also, we got a new puppy: George. He is very sweet (and the same age as Lemon!)


this concludes the update


----------



## Burgo89 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sounds like it's all going on mate, great update terrible photos though lol :lol:


----------



## alichamp (Mar 28, 2016)

That tank looks huge! Where do you keep it - somewhere on show?

- - - Updated - - -

What is Lemon?


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 28, 2016)

Hehe yeah that's IPad photos for you :lol:
[MENTION=42155]alichamp[/MENTION] its in my living room, near my Bluey's tank. Lemon is an albino Darwin carpet python (Good first snake if you have 500 bucks to spare :lol


----------



## Herpo (Mar 28, 2016)

Congrats Bredli, a beautiful new addition! I'm very jealous!

Glad to her your animals are going strong, you'll have to post pics of Red and Lizzy!

Cheers,
Herpo


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 29, 2016)

Cheers Herpo, will do.

Her name has been discussed and I have decided that her name is Calippo!


----------

